# good quality sand flea rake???



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Whats a good brand, or who makes a good quality sand flea rake, and whats the most common (best) size? I hate buying gear blind, and endind up with some POS. that falls apart in a week.









thanks in advance for any input!

Jeff Dittmer


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had no problems with the galvanized ones that Academy and WalMart sells. They are around $20. Eventually the wire will break around the washers but they will last you several years if you rinse them off after you use them. I can't recall ever seeing a brand name on them.

They look like this :


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ive got the same one i have no problems out of it


----------



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks guys, here in TN. they dont carry them, ill stop and pick one up when i get in to town! 

thanks again for the reply.,, Jeff Dittmer


----------

